
Stanford CS students want iPhone that only allows calls, texts, and photos - freedomben
http://www.businessinsider.com/stanford-computer-science-students-protest-apple-addictive-devices-2018-3
======
peapicker
It's mostly already there... turn on parental restrictions, block/disable all
default apps except those, and then have a friend set the parental restriction
code to something you don't know.

I'm sure Apple would just say "you don't really want an iPhone, then" as a
response.

------
Davidbrcz
They want a 3310 and a separate camera.

~~~
smt88
I'm not sure what your point is, because a phone without a QWERTY keyboard or
full-size screen isn't comparable to an iPhone...

